# New Crossover Junction



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

I had identified a need for a new crossover junction to replace a pair of facing switches and allow movement betwen routes from any direction while keeping to the existing track spacing. Last time I needed a crossover I scratch built it, but this time I had 4 spare switches left over from a simplification elsewhere, and I decided to use these as the basis for the crossover by cutting the outer rails to suit.










I had intended making the central crossing using rail sections, but a good friend suggested milling it from solid and this seemed a good idea.











The new junction is now complete and installed


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, you should make up some to sell.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice NC job!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Solid what? (re-read your post, the noun representing the material is missing) 

Looks great. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/13/2009 12:17 PM
Solid what? (re-read your post, the noun representing the material is missing) 

Looks great. 

Regards, Greg

Ribet Ribet!!!! as the frogs say! LOL The Regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Noyce!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

( quote ) ... had intended making the central crossing using rail sections, but a good friend suggested milling it from solid ???????

Milling it from what???? Looks good but not sure how you are electicaly going to cross it or is for Batt. powerd loc's..?????


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well obviously it's not metal, so my guess would be a plastic, and secondly it's not powered so....must be bat ops..... 
I'd think I'd paint it to hide, not like for the photo. 

Never seen the long ties outside of the points before, one on each side to hold parallel tracks in line...


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops sorry for the omission. The central section is milled from brass. Insulation is not an issue for me because I never use track power. Most of my, and visiting, locos are live steam. In my previous scratch built crossover I used long ties throughout.











This time, becaue I was adapting existing switches, I only inserted a few long ties to give the crossover lateral stability.

The bright running surfaces of the brass will soon, with natural weathering, match the rest of the track. and so I generally leave that to happen.


Thanks for the comments


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I could tell from the milling marks you were probably using metal. 

The last picture, is that all from single rails? It is beautiful! 


Regards, Greg


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

Thanks for your comments. The previous crossover in that last picture was all cut from individual rails, spiked to teak ties. Bending, cutting and filing all the pieces took a great deal of time and this is what prompted me to have a go at adapting 4 ready built switches this time.


----------

